# Mia's New Saddle...Southern Trails R-8006 A-Fork Hard Seat - First Impressions



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks lovely... and at a reasonable price :shock:

How is the quality of the leather (Looks nice and thick?)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I rode for about 30 minutes before my wife came and took some pictures. When I first put it on Mia's back to check the fit, she said, 

"_Whoa! What's that? It is different! Different is evil, or is it? Hmmm.._."

The fit, from the front:



















To my eye, that looks about as good as I could ever get. The first pictures look like it rides up in the back, but that was because my rump wasn't in it to hold it down.

Mia giving my wife and I some of her "What are you doing to me" attitude. Some horses don't care about what saddle they have. Mia is one of those who comments on everything. The saddle undoubtedly felt much different. After putting it on bare to check fit, I put the pad on and let Mia sniff the saddle for a while. But she was still full of "This is different!" And I was backing her at the time of the picture:










And yes, my left foot sticks out like it belongs on a seagull. In my defense, it sticks out to the side when I'm taking a shower, so I don't think it is anything I can help.

However, she settled in pretty quick, for the most part. We walked for a while, then did turns and tighter turns. She calmed some, but remained aware the entire ride that the feel was different. And in the pictures below, you can see I still tend to ride like someone whose favorite authors on riding are Littauer and Chamberlin...





































The turns were good. I expected that, because she also turned well in the CA saddle. I found the saddle very easy to post in. I also glanced down after cantering, and my heel was under my hip. It is almost embarrassing because I like feet forward, but I also believe in riding the saddle - and this saddle felt good cantering with my heels back. That also helped with posting.

I can feel the corners of the cantle at my hip. I can do that with our Circle Y too, and on the whole, I like it. It reminds me the cantle is there even though I'm not on my pockets and settled back in to it. At a trot, I sat and felt back under the saddle to see how it affected her back. It has some flare in the very back, but it felt to my hand like just a little flare and then even pressure. Of course, that isn't a graceful riding position so it might be different in practice.

The back isn't lifted up much, but it allows her back to slide under it - as it should with a western saddle...probably more so if I'd settle deeper into the saddle. I think VS Littauer was looking down from heaven (or possibly looking up from hell) and smiling at how much work my legs do...:wink:










Both of us starting to relax...but I'm holding too much rein, darn it! :evil: Just because it has a curb strap doesn't mean I'm supposed to use the curb strap!










A close up of how the saddle balances on her back:










You can see it doesn't lift much in practice.

We did quite a bit of cantering before my wife brought the camera out. She was eager to start cantering today, and eager to keep going. She also galloped a couple of times, but we have so much grass growing at one end of our little arena that she was mostly cantering in a 60-70 foot circle, and that was tight for galloping. I didn't ask for the gallop, so I took it as her feeling good. It was not like she was running away from anything or like she was feeling pain. By her standards, they were relaxed canters and gallops.

I may try lengthening my stirrups a hole. They felt a little short today, and one of the things I like about this saddle is the holes are closer together so I can adjust the length with more precision than I can with the CA saddle. An extra hole down might help me settle more in the saddle.

Both saddles allow me to move my leg back and forth depending on what *I* want, rather than force me into a position. I may remove the bucking rolls. Mia hasn't bucked with me in 6 years together, and no bucking rolls may give it a cleaner feel.

I also had swapped out stirrups before the ride. The ones that came with the saddle are wider, which I like - but one was squeaking like crazy, and I knew Mia would be tense enough with a new saddle. She didn't need to have something squealing with pain at her side, which would have been her interpretation.

Also: The price in the first post was for a Clinton Anderson saddle. This one retails for less, and Kevin was very competitive in pricing. I haven't seen anything comparable for the price. The Clinton Anderson saddle can't touch it, IMHO, for value...at least, not from what I've seen in the first few hours. It is more saddle and less money, with help on fitting and the ability to see what the tree looks like before the saddle is built. That alone is a huge advantage over any off-the-rack saddle. Having someone like Kevin work with me on what Mia's back looks like and what can be done is a value that one cannot get buying a Circle Y or Billy Cook off the Internet or even in person - because you cannot see the tree inside the saddle. The leather is thick, the stitching looks even and tight, the saddle is well oiled. It is heavy, but it is a roping saddle, which my Circle Y and Clinton Anderson saddles are not.

I think Mia and I will do well in it, although both of us need to adjust to riding western. Both my seat and my rein use need a lot of work! As much as I like his writings, Littauer was not a western rider. :?

Just measured it - skirt length is 25 inches.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think you're right - lengthening the stirrups would be the way to go to let you 'sink' into the saddle more.

It's a handsome saddle and I'm afraid to say, bsms, you've upped your standard now and are going to have to pretty much get yourself a pair of new jeans and a pair of new boots to use when riding in it.:lol:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Boy-o-boy it is a beautiful piece of work. I've been waiting to see it since I saw you mention you were having one made. And wondering if it would be from Southern Trails.

Congratulations, you'll be needing to change your avatar to one modeling it now you know.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Great looking rig you got.

Nice that it fits Mia so well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

ST put the correct offside strap on. What you've switched it out for is something with no give altho it should be ok since you are using a corded cinch.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I like it a lot. Enjoy a lifetime in a quality saddle.

However I think I would have left the leather Latigo and off side latigo.

Nevermind, saddlebag already mentioned it.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't say much about your saddle because I keep looking at your horse but both are beautiful.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

dont feel bad, I do the same, I always switch out leather for nylon. I just cant help myself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

That is a magical saddle, I've never seen you look so good on a horse! You and Mia look sharp.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's an awesome looking saddle. Someday I will have one of Kevin's saddles in my tack room (probably for a big red horse if he gets any bigger :wink.

Looks like Mia was really enjoying herself and you look very comfortable in it. Personally, I think I would leave the bucking rolls. While she may not be a bucker, they also help with the "stick-um" in those hard spooks and/or spins too :razz:.

As for the latigos, I always switch mine out for nylon as well. I just always hated leather latigos and I can't stand regular off-billets (full latigos on both sides for me)....but I always make sure to match them with a cinch that will stretch a bit like mohair or alpaca.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice saddle, and stop switching stuff out on it! Use it! Like peops who buy nice furniture, then cover it with plastic!


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice bsms. Love that saddle and Mia looks good modeling it. I've had my eye on T-9716 for awhile now for Vegas. He's at the trainers now. Picking him up next week and plan on putting some miles on him during the winter before I make a commitment on his new saddle.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Glad Mia and you like the new Saddle

I failed on my checklist to ask if you wanted Nylon on-off straps :-(

waresbear, I will look into a plastic covering for the saddle when you get yours :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice saddle!! Looks like a perfect fit!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Update after a couple of rides:

I rewatched Daniel's video on mounting this morning before recommending it to someone. In addition to discussing technique, he mentioned not needing to offer sacrifices to Thor before tightening the cinch. Since sacrificial offerings have been a part of my practice in tacking up Mia, I thought I'd try a looser cinch today.

The Safest and Easiest Way to Mount a Horse - Daniel Dauphin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lFyA__oZ2I&list=UUU7PYYaPkTOE2D5kF7OxdRA​ 
So I left it looser, mounted up without the saddle shifting any I could notice, and we rode. After about 20 minutes, I had noticed no shifting and Mia showed no signs of concern, but I got down and checked. It was the loosest cinch I had ever used on Mia, so I tightened it a hole. However, after tightening it was still 2 holes looser - a full 4 inches extra around the chest after adjusting. We finished the ride like that. When I dismounted, I paused on her side for a moment and the saddle didn't shift.

Admittedly, Mia's back is built to keep a saddle on - A-frame and good withers. But she is only using a 26" cinch, so adding 4-6 inches is a big change...and I didn't feel any sign the saddle was loose!

I realize folks whose horses are shaped like barrels have a bigger problem, but that drove home how much difference saddle fit can make. If you need a cheater bar to adjust your cinch, check your saddle fit!

The other nice thing today was that Mia showed NO signs of nervousness or tension about her saddle. The only time she had her head up today was at a fast trot. Then she had one ear forward and one back, and she shifted to a canter as soon as I 'kissed', so I'll take that as eagerness to go faster rather than discomfort over the saddle. Canter leads continue to elude us, but she cantered on the wrong lead without acting uncomfortable.

I rode it today without the bucking rolls. Bucking rolls are not just for show, and if I was riding a youngster or a cutting horse, I'd feel justified in keeping them. As it is, I find the saddle feels roomier without them. Maybe it is just me, but I felt like I was riding with a couple of Rocky Mountain Oysters slung over my saddle. :shock: Now I may eat those words (and more) if I ever end up sprawled on Mia's neck...but I guess we all take some chances.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Keep an open mind on the bucking rolls because they really can be a nice addition to the saddle. For years I rode A-fork saddles without them. Never needed them. Never liked them.

Then I got my first green horse back from the trainer. He has the ability to spook right out from under me. Now I ride in a rough-out saddle with bucking rolls.........and I like them so well I put them on 3 of my saddles. :lol:

Anyway, they really help hold you in when a horse spins and spooks. So if you find that to be a problem (?) you might want to try them again because you might find you like them. I find I can adjust the angle of them a bit to be closer to my thighs or have them angled more straight up and out of the way while still being there in an emergency.

Or you could go 20 years and never feel the need to put them back on. 

I was surprised to find that I liked them though. Because years earlier I tried out a friend's saddle with bucking rolls and HATED them. But the saddle was too small for me and the bucking rolls were an annoyance. Now I find that in a saddle that fits me and riding a horse that can spook, I appreciate having them there. Sort of like the poleys on the Aussie saddles I would imagine.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

finally got rid of that Australian stock saddle and got a real saddle??  looks real nice.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I confess to being jealous. I want a nice Western saddle! at least, I know where to go to find it!


----------

